# Ma basta con ste tette! E che cazzo|



## Tebe (14 Aprile 2013)

Ma si può?
ma  veramente adesso vado a Lourdes.
Cioè. Ho le microtette. Praticamente ho più scapole che davanzale, senza contare che capisci dove dovrebbero essere solo grazie ai miei chiodo (di garofano) ovvero i capezzoli.
Quelli sono sempre ritti e duri. Praticamente sono solo loro le mie tette.
Ora. Vista la realtà dei fatti. 



Stamattina mi sono svegliata con un lieve dolorino alla _quasi tetta_ sinistra, che mi prendeva anche leggermente il braccio.
Morale.
Ho di nuovo i dotti _lattiferi_ tappati.
Da stamattina ad ora la cisti sierosa  è praticamente raddoppiata.
E comincia a fare male anche allo sfioro e ciò vuol dire che domani devo chiamare la senologa, aspettare un settimana per vedere se cresce, si ferma o si riassorbe e poi decidere se liposucchiarla come al solito per evitare che scoppi, sempre se cresce.
Vada come vada mi aspetta una settimana di dolore tettifero.


Sono veramente. Veramente incazzata.
E che palle.


----------



## devastata (14 Aprile 2013)

Forza Tebe, hai superato tante cose, ti auguro di uscirne in fretta e bene.

Mi hai ricordato che devo prendere appuntamento per un controllo. Sono pigra e so di sbagliare.


----------



## Cattivik (15 Aprile 2013)

Mi spiace ragazzuola...

Ma sei forte.. e non sarà una micro tetta ribelle a vincerti...

Cattivik


----------

